# Solved: Netgear WRG614 Wireless Help



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I recently bought a refurbished Netgear WRG614 wireless router which did not come with a set up cd. Netgear's email support has not responded for help. I have connected my dsl router into the the internet port of the netgear router. Then I connected my desktop to one of the 4 ports on the router. Shouldn't I be able to get online w/ my desktop? I am not able to though. This makes me think that something is wrong with the router, because I shouldn't have to set it up just to act as a 4 port router switch, not even using the wireless function. Please help, because if it is this complicated and I haven't even started setting up the actual wireless aspect, I don't know what to do. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres some manuals etc here 
http://kbserver.netgear.com/inquira...uestion&collection_restriction=docs&x=78&y=19


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The good news is, you don't need a setup CD. I've never put any router CD into any machine. First step is to reset the router to factory defaults, by holding down the reset for 15 seconds or more. Then, you'll have the router in the configuration that it shops from the factory.

You mention a DSL router, what's the make/model of the DSL router? If you want it to just act like a switch, do not plug the DSL router into the WAN port, but rather one of the LAN ports. However, the router is also trying to hand out IP addresses, since the default is to have the DHCP server active.

If you just want to use it as a switch and wireless access point, this is how I connect two routers.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ditto "reset the router to factory defaults, by holding down the reset for 15 seconds or more."

There was another recent thread about this router--reset fixed it. I guess "refurbish" doesn't necessarily include putting it in a known condition. If you have trouble finding it, the reset button is in the little round hole to the left of the antenna.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I reset it... and plugged it all up in the right order, and turned them on in the right order... but everytime I try to open my browser, it trys to connect to the router for the set up page, but it always says, connection timed out, and I don't get internet or anything.

and when i said i have a dsl router.. maybe I should have said modem, bc thats all it is


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please provide the make/model of the DSL "modem".

Also, when connected to the router, after power cycling everything, please do this: For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you connect to the router, what IP do you get (I would expect 192.168.1.2)?

What Gateway (should be 192.168.1.1)?

If you don't get those, maybe you didn't hold the reset long enough or maybe the router is bad; post the ipconfig /all.

If you did get those, try to connect with your browser using both 192.168.1.1 and www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm

In case you need this ...

To open a Command Window: Start - Run - cmd - OK (if Win 98 or ME, use command instead of cmd)

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig /all

If you want to post an ipconfig, then type
ipconfig /all >c:\config.txt

This will create the results in the indicated text file on your C: drive, from which you can copy the contents after opening it with Notepad.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

terrynet - that web address did not link


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

My dsl Modem is a Netopia Cayman 3300 Series

My ipconfig file reads 



Windows IP Configuration





Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

and niether one of those links worked...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That ipconfig is what it should be. Try to ping the router:

Open a command window and type:
ping 192.168.1.1

You should get replies back, meaning that you have communication with the router.

If you have the router connected to the modem, try
ping 68.142.226.51 (better yet, while you still have PC connected to modem, ping web sites like www.yahoo.com until you get a reply--then use that IP address for this test)

If you get replies, you have internet acccess, and you can then to ping a site name:
ping www.yahoo.com

If you get replies, DNS is working, so your browser should be also.

I don't know why you couldn't access the router via browser with either method. It's annoying--sometimes I have to try again, even exit the browser and get back in, but one or both should work.

Try all this stuff, and at least you'll have good information to tell Netgear if nothing works.

Etaf, that "link" is the stupid way you are supposed to access this particular router; it's not a web site.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oh wow - what a strange idea ..... thanks for that - I thought it was some simple guide on the web - that would be usefulto others - not a login address.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

etaf said:


> oh wow - what a strange idea ..... thanks for that - I thought it was some simple guide on the web - that would be usefulto others - not a login address.


Strange that some router manufacturer type thinks that typing, or even remembering, www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm is so much easier than 192.168.1.1!!


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

wakerider01 said:


> My dsl Modem is a Netopia Cayman 3300 Series


In an earlier (message #5) you said the dsl router was really a modem only ("maybe I should have said modem, bc thats all it is").
But the 3300 series documentation I'm looking at at the moment (3341, 3346, 3351, 3356 user manuals) it's an ADSL gateway, thus definitely a dsl modem/router.
And http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/spec/3300_uk.pdf appears to confirm this.
In which case you should be back to trying to use the configuration in JohnWills "Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together" posting (message #3)


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I tired pinging all of those ip addresses, and it says that the request timed out. I'm trying to understand post #3 but I don't really know how to set ip addresses to anything or follow those instructions very well.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

To follow JohnWills instructions:

Your Netopia Cayman 3300 DSL Gateway is the primary router.
Your Netgear WGR614 the secondary router; this is being set up to be - basically - a 4-port switch with wireless access point.
To set up the Netgear WGR614 as per JohnWill instructions.

Connect a PC to the WGR LAN port.
Logon into the router using Internet Explorer as per normal. 
Under the *Advanced* menu goto to the *LAN IP Setup* menu option. In the top section: * LAN TCP/IP * Setup, set the IP address of the router to be in the subnet of the Netopia Cayman. 
Judging by the 3341, 3346, 3351, 3356 user manuals I'm looking at the Netopia ADSL Gateway has an IP address of 192.168.1.254 (but you should confirm the IP address for your router and adjust the following accordingly if necessary); thus the Netopia Cayman subnet is 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0. So give the WGR an address such as 192.168.1.200 in the Netopia subnet.
Still on the WGR * LAN TCP/IP* Setup configuration page: Untick the *Use Router as DHCP Server* option. Select the *Apply* button to commit the changes. 
Connect up the Netopia and the Netgear exactly as JohnWill instructs; it is very important *not* to use the Internet port (WAN port) on the Netgear - you must connect the Netopia LAN side to a LAN port on the Netgear and leave the WAN port on the Netgear un-used.

You should now have a a working ADSL gateway + secondary router (switch) with the Netopia as a DHCP server to all the PCs on your LAN be they connected directly to the Netopia or the Netgear and on wired or wireless connections.

Now at last you can think about gettting the wireless on the Netgear operational.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I see a little light at the the end of the tunnel... I connected my dsl router to a lan port instead of the wan port, and after restarting all the devices, I now at leaast have internet through the netgear. But....

everytime i start a browser window and try to point it to http://192.168.1.1 it says error 404, the requested page was not found on this server... so now how can I troubleshoot getting beyond the second step and logging onto the router via a browser?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please review where you are and how you got there ...

Did you follow coulterp's step-by-step guide? How were you able to login to the Netgear router (what was different from previous efforts that failed)? In coulterp's steps 3 and 4, to what did you set the Netgear's LAN IP?

Can you post an ipconfig /all for your current configuration. please?


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry, I had to go on a trip with my company and ave just now returned. As far as my progress through the router... All I can do is access the internet while having the router in line with my dsl router and computer lan port. So pretty much, the router isn't doing anything except letting me use it as a 4 port switch. I can't set the IP address or anything like that because I can not get to any router config page because 192.163.1.1 won't load in my browser. What shall I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So we're still trying to login to the Netgear. Reset it to factory condition. Connect a PC to one of the LAN ports (no other connections to the router except power).

Save an ipconfig /all in a file to post here after you get back on the internet.

If the ipconfig shows a Gateway address, ping that address. Do you get replies or all 4 packets lost?

Launch your browser and try both 192.168.1.1 (or whatever the Gateway addr. is), and try that link I gave earlier. Any luck? If not, restart your PC and try this step a second time.

Get reconnected to the internet and post the ipconfig /all and your other results here.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

After only having the PC connected and not having my internet in either the wan or another lan port... the 192.168.1.1 address worked and allowed me to enter into the router setup, but it could never detect the internet when that step came, the step where I give it my username and password and it asks if I want to assign it an ip address or let the server hand them out and such... it is then that the internet is not detected... and when I go into the basic setting to make the changes with the ip subnet, that won't work either. It says IP Subnet Mask... is this where I give the 192.168.1.200 in palce of 255.255.255.0? 
If I do that, it says it is an Invalid LAN IP subnet mask. So at least I can talk to the netgear now, but I need help with the wireless. Here's my ip config


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-53-B0-DC

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 27, 2006 5:31:42 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 28, 2006 5:31:42 PM


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Follow coulterp's/JohnWill's steps. The mask stays at 255.255.255.0.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

But where do I put in that new address 192.168.1.200? That 255... one is the only subnet option I see


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If necessary I can connect my Netgear and check the menu options. Tomorrow, not tonight. What's wrong with coulterp's step #3, which I have copied below with the addition of the address you have decided upon?

Under the Advanced menu goto to the LAN IP Setup menu option. In the top section: LAN TCP/IP Setup, set the IP address of the router to be [192.168.1.200] in the subnet of the Netopia Cayman.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

wakerider01 said:


> After only having the PC connected and not having my internet in either the wan or another lan port... the 192.168.1.1 address worked and allowed me to enter into the router setup, but it could never detect the internet when that step came, the step where I give it my username and password and it asks if I want to assign it an ip address or let the server hand them out and such... it is then that the internet is not detected...


Of course internet is not detected - the WAN port is not connected. This is exactly what you want if you are connecting this router to the Cayman router which is the device that will do the internet handling.

The attached screen grab shows what you want where on the Netgear LAN IP page.
Thereafter you address the Netgear for management purpose by the address 192.168.1.200 (rather then 192.168.1.1, or whatever it was previously).
This all assumes that the Netopia Cayman is using the 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.255.0 subnet.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

Sucess!! Almost..... After changing the LAN IP Set up page, I now have wireless access. I am using my laptop to write this post on wireless because... now my desktop does not have wired internet. How can this be? How can I have wireless, but the computer that set up the whole modem does not have internet access anymore? Im guessing that there's probabaly a setting that is wrong? We're making progress, now all I need is to get my wired internet back. Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1a. What is the LAN IP of your modem/router?
1b. What is the Dhcp address range of your modem/router?

2. To what did you set the LAN IP of the Netgear (192.168.1.200?)?

3. Please post an ipconfig /all for the desktop.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

1a- How do I find this?
1b- How do I find this?

2. 192.168.1.200

3. Ipconfig /all = 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix :
Descrprition.. Intel R Proo 100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address.. 00-0C-76-53-B0-DC
DHcp Enabled.. Yes
Auto config enabled .. yes
IP Address .. 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask .. 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway.. 192.168.1.254
DHcp Server ..192.168.1.254
DNS Servers .. 192.168.1.254
Lease obtained.. Monday May 29th, 2006 3:03:34 pm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1a. Look at the Default Gateway = Dhcp Server (=192.168.1.254 for the desktop) of a computer connected to it. 

1b. Access it the same way you do other routers--put 192.168.1.254 into the address bar of a browser.

Everything looks good in your post #27. Check your ipconfig /all on your wireless now. I assume that it will look very similar with IP of maybe 192.168.1.3. However, if it is surprisingly different, please post it.

From that ipconfig I'd guess that your desktop does have internet. So, let's troubleshoot a little. Open a command window on the desktop and type
ping 192.168.1.254
ping 216.109.112.135
ping yahoo.com

Tell us whether you get 4 Replies or packets lost from each of these. Getting replies will mean that you have basic communication with, respectively, your modem/router, an internet IP address and an internet web site.

For fun (and maybe profit) you can also do these from the wireless; you can also ping 192.168.1.200 (your Netgear).


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

wakerider01 said:


> 1a- How do I find this?
> 1b- How do I find this?
> ...
> 3. Ipconfig /all =
> ...


1a. 
Judging by your output for 3 then the LAN IP of your modem/router is 192.168.1.254 (which agress with the user manual), .i.e the Default Gateway.

1b.
Judging by the user manual (Netopia Cayman 3300_userguide_v73.pdf, which may or may not be your version) look around pg 59. 
Logon on the router (by the IP address 192.168.1.254 and naviagte to the Configure - LAN page and you should find a section such as shown in the attachment.


----------



## wakerider01 (Oct 1, 2003)

I was waiting until my ISP tech support bus. hours were here, because I went to sign on the dsl router, and it asked for a username and password, which I have never known since my ISP installed the device... But.... after I had shut down my desktop, and restarted it.... I'm on the internet!! Both on the desktop and wirelessly! So the case is finally closed. Thanks so much for all of your help everyone.

I do have one more question. Where I have the option to enable WEP and have it at 128 bit encryption... is all that really saying is that it makes a really long password? Because is there anyway to have good security on the network and still have a password that I created? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For wireless security use WPA2 or WPA if possible. Unless you have pretty old stuff you probably can use WPA. With WPA create a passphrase of 20+ letters and numbers.

WEP is better than nothing, and 128-bit is better than 64-bit. 128-bit actually is 104 bits with 24 bits worth of header or something. You create and type in a Hex key consisting of 26 hexidecimal characters. Sometimes you're asked for a passcode that is then translated to a hex key; best to avoid that if possible because different brands don't always translate the same.

If you're satisfied, you can use the Thread Tools in the upper right to mark this 'solved.'


----------

